# who's who????



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

hello....i dont know where to post this, sorry mods.
i just want to ask you guys who's into scorpion keeping? what species do you keep?
I am keeping H. longimanus, H.spinifer, Hotettentota hottentota, Hottentota judaicus.
Thanks


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

harsh69100 said:


> hello....i dont know where to post this, sorry mods.
> i just want to ask you guys who's into scorpion keeping? what species do you keep?
> I am keeping H. longimanus, H.spinifer, Hotettentota hottentota, Hottentota judaicus.
> Thanks


Those guys got common names? I haven't kept anything but the Emporer, and it was quite awhile ago. Got any pics?

Your thread is in the right place.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I use to have scorps,

Emperor, Desert Hairy, African Fattail


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

H. longimanus, H.spinifer, Hotettentota hottentota, Hottentota judaicus

The Spinifers They are great super aggresive eaters the ones I had would be eating like 3 crickets at a time 2 in the claws and 1 in the mout they were great.

Hottentotta judaicus Never get stung, I found that my hand was like a bubble and hurt for 2 days and I had to have my hand drained or it would have been cut off. Was not a good story.. I got stung and where I got stung went into a nerve that is why it got so bad









Always Remember, Smaller The Claws Worse The Venom.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> Always Remember, Smaller The Claws Worse The Venom.


thats a good GENERAL rule, but not always the case


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well its a idea. but usaly if you have not been stung from a red claw then dont work with anythin smaller. you need to find out your reaction. I dont react besides being ichy and sharp pains from a red claw, but a desert turned my hand into a glove and was like that for a wile.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> well its a idea. but usaly if you have not been stung from a red claw then dont work with anythin smaller. you need to find out your reaction. I dont react besides being ichy and sharp pains from a red claw, but a desert turned my hand into a glove and was like that for a wile.


By the way it sounds, you shouldnt be keeping scorpions. People like you are the reason 
responsible keepers have a hard time not catching grief from people.

I kept scorpions for many years, and not once have I come close to being stung.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

"People like you" Man I work with Tons of anamals, more then you could think of. and the times Ive been stung was always when getting ready to ship, or when opening the container. It's been the same way with the snakes it's unpridictable when opening a bottel or a bucket. Also when working with one scorpion it's easy but when you recieve a shippment of them they are all in a box of more then 50+ and then you have to take each one and put them in their own container. The chances for you to be sting from a few scorpions is slim but when working with hundreds and only being stung 5 times. in 2 years that is nothing.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Please never get _Leiurus quinquestriatus_.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Please never get _Leiurus quinquestriatus_.


Too small









But my Centipedes venom is worse and the effects would be more effective then the Lei


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> Please never get _Leiurus quinquestriatus_.


Too small









But my Centipedes venom is worse and the effects would be more effective then the Lei
[/quote]

WTF kind of centipede do you have?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

isn't that the centipede that got loose in your house the day you brought it home?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I have Tigers that are from africa. as for all cenitpedes their is so many diffrent types that would never be named exactly. but the venom will drop you easly.

I also have a species of Vietnamese Centipede...

Also for the one that got lose I captured that one but died shorly after.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> I have Tigers that are from africa. as for all cenitpedes their is so many diffrent types that would never be named exactly. but the venom will drop you easly.
> 
> I also have a species of Vietnamese Centipede...
> 
> Also for the one that got lose I captured that one but died shorly after.


Holy sh*t you sound prone to accidents...that must be crazy working with all these things that can F you up...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.myriapoda.org/chilopoda/centipe...neral_info.html

This is consistent which what I've heard--their bites are generally not fatal...which would mean that the "Death Stalker" would kick the ass of centipedes as far as venom is concerned. Do you have anything that shows something to the contrary?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok Chili, I am going to say their is TONS of diffrent species of centipedes. For every type tons of others come after. I have a vietnam one looks like the normal one with red legs but. for mine its orange, with green. Ill even take pics. Also the Tigers I have it's venom will knock you to the ground, and in it's venom is a potental skin eating bacteria or virus. I am very vage on it after as I stated many diffrent species come after one type. But Here is a pic of my baby one I have also my buds large one.









And here is a nice sollection my friend has, The centipedes I get are from him.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice pics. Very cool collection


----------

